# Anyone know this 716bhp R34



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

hi all

ive been seaching around for a R34

i came across this

Nissan : 2000 UK V-SPEC 716BHP

does anyone know anything about it?

seems very good

although the endless-r seems a very good R34 the price is off putting

and by the looks of it this is just as good

would appretiate your thoughts please guys and any info on the 34 would be helpful

thanks


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks lovely and seems priced well.

Heard these can rust badly underneath, so will need checking as been in the uk nearly a decade with our winters.

Cheers,


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

great price for that spec, sure i have seen it before, maybe a member from here


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Excellent price for the reported level of tune.

I wouldn't say UK cars rust underneath. But you do have to watch out for one or two areas, e.g. the boot for instance.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Is it increased capacity? Isn't 716 on 2530s a bit optimistic?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

it says they are modified 2530's... thats what I have but I understood around 630bhp was the most you can expect??..also wouldn't 800cc injectors be maxing out ??


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

yep thought what you did cleethorpes

apparently the car has done 102,454 motorway miles as the first owner stayed in wales and traveled to manchester everyday,the engine has done 5000mls on the rebuild and was built november 2008 the car also had a new gearbox and clutch fitted march 2008 

and its 573 atw with 1.5bar

seems like a nice car

however

i have a feeling it wont be long before the engine starts playing up

hmmm


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

dont do it 

I dont know the car that well but they do always say that things that are too good to be true usually are. Just be careful and the right one will come mate


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

i remember seeing that first pic up here, pretty sure its some member, dr. something his username


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

surely if your a member you would put it up on the forum aswell as pistonheads

abit iffy if you ask me



> i remember seeing that first pic up here, pretty sure its some member, dr. something his username


:chuckle:

i dont think i am going to do it :chairshot



> dont do it
> 
> I dont know the car that well but they do always say that things that are too good to be true usually are. Just be careful and the right one will come mate


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

That car belongs to Professormatt on here. I believe its up for sale as he has just took delivery of an R35.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/member-professor-matt.html


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Well if it's matts I would be more inclined to say it's a genuine car as he has always come across well on here


----------



## R.M (Jun 22, 2009)

I think that car belongs to user @r33 v-spec (the car that is selling is on his avatar)


----------

